# Barking at 4am! Please help!



## Milo's Mom (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
We are the proud parents of a 5mos old Golden. We love our Milo so much but the last 3 weeks or so has been really hard. He is crate trained and has been since we brought him home. His crate is in our room at the foot of our bed. Recently he has started waking up at 3, 4 and 5 in the morning and just barking incessantly. We take him out to see if he needs to go to the bathroom but he doesn’t. Sometimes we just let him out of the crate but then he jumps up on the bed and stands on us and barks at us. We are so exhausted and falling asleep at work. We don’t know what to do! We thought about moving his crate into another room or downstairs, but we thought that Golden’s are such family dogs that it would make him bark even more being away from us. If anyone has any suggestions we would really appreciate it.
Ridiculously Sleep Deprived…


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If it is not a potty issue can you put the crate someplace else, or cover it so he can't see out? Maybe put him to bed later, do a long walk or play ball or something later in the day.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

First of all, he is goregous. Congratulations! The one thing I would say is to definitely not let him out of his crate when he barks. You don't want him to learn that if he makes noise for long enough that he will be let out. It is actually much worse to let him out after a long time (the "we tried - but we just can't stand it anymore!" effect). This will teach him that if he just keeps trying long enough it will eventually work out, making it a much more frustrating habit to kick. You should maybe consider moving the crate. Or what about putting some of his favorite toys in there with him so he can entertain himself?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Congratulations on finding this place, it has been a huge blessing in my life and I have learned so much from the people here. They are kind hearted to a fault and many are extremely knowledgeable and have years and years of dog experience. 

Milo is absolutely precious, I love the photos you posted of him. What a face!!! Is he your first golden? I think Ian'sGran's suggestion of late evening playtime/walk was excellent. You may want to check out the 'search' feature because you will be amazed at how many people have had similar experiences and had those days of "What in the world were we THINKING" .... almost every scenario you could possibly think of has been addressed at some point here, and there are tons of great suggestions posted.

My observations over my time here have led me to strongly believe that no matter how much research we do and how much we try to prepare, the majority of us who are average pet owners have no idea what we are really getting when we bring home a golden retriever puppy. Even if we have previously owned goldens, we tend to forget during our years with the older/elderly version what the young years are like. Goldens are goofy and sweet, but they are still highly intelligent working dogs, it's in their DNA. They need an incredible amount of vigorous exersise and mental stimulation on a DAILY basis. If you don't give them something to occupy their minds they WILL come up with their own games, and you may not be happy with the choices. It's hard to remember that if you haven't had a golden puppy in 10 years or maybe ever.

Do you all work a traditional 8 hour work day? Is anyone coming home to let Milo out or play at lunchtime? If he is spending all day sleeping in his crate, I can guarantee that a one mile walk around the block to sniff before dinner and 15 minutes of chasing a ball in the backyard is simply not enough for him if this is the case, especially if you all then put him to bed by 11 p.m. He needs a lot more work.

Is he in obedience class or puppy kindergarten? Would doggy day care be something you could check into when he's old enough? Even one day a week? The best thing in the world for me when I have a puppy is the days when I can arrange even a 20 or 30 minute playdate with another young dog or pup. They play so hard, it really is nothing like we can do ourselves with them. 

He is not old enough to go running with you or biking, but I suspect you really need to examine your schedule and figure out a way to increase his activity level and he will start sleeping better. This may mean getting up an hour early to take him for a super long walk and probably realizing your evening couch time is going to be limited for the next year or so. Definitely take up his water a couple hours before bedtime (unless he's had late night excersise) and cover his crate and go cold turkey with responding to his barking. It will be hell for a couple days, but he will figure it out. Dogs are like kids, if you cave one time, they will figure out that they can wear you down.

Hang in there, you will get thru this!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is too young to run with you, but if you are looking to get him more exercise, what about swimming? That is easy on the joints and your puppy will probably love it!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Jul 12, 2011)

*Thank you!!!*

Thank you all so much for your suggestions! Milo is in Puppy Preschool (2 days a week). Last night I took the advice of getting him even more exercise (we went for a walk at a near by cove and went for a swim) and then we moved his crate into the kitchen at night. At around 1am he was barking like crazy and we were getting concerned that the neighbors would get angry (our house is little and neighbors close) so we let him out and he came into our room…but he just passed out on the floor! He didn’t even wake up when I got up to go to the gym (usually he is waking me up!!). 
So, opinions on what happened? Should we not crate him? Is this a sign that he just wants to be with us? Or, should we continue to work on crating him at night and just hope that the neighbors don’t call the cops on us…
I attached some pics from our adventure last night J


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

We had the same issues when Hudsen was Milo's age. I agree that late night/evening exercise should do the trick. Since the exercise last night seemed to tire him out, maybe you could still do that, but keep his crate near you? Maybe Milo just wanted to see you and that's why he barked?? I had to keep Hudsen's crate out of my room because if he was in it and could see me, he'd whine all night. I lived in an apt. at the time, and got a noise complaint a week after I got him (I was trying to let him cry it out in his crate), so I totally understand how you're nervous to leave him barking. Maybe you could try to really, really tire him out and then put his crate in your room and cover it with blankets (not the front) so that it is "den-like" for him. If he barks, do your best to ignore him and if he continues, you could very easily spray him with a water bottle and say, "Quiet!" Then go right back to bed. This really worked for us and after a couple nights in a row of a quick spray, Hudsen would sleep through the night. I very vividly remember those nights, so I completely feel your pain. Everyone on here told me that it does go away and I can assure you, that it is just a phase


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What about fixing up a frozen kong and giving it to him in the morning *before* he starts giving you trouble (I wouldn't give him a kong after he's started barking, since he might think, wow, if I bark, I get a treat!)?

Otherwise I would move the crate back into your bedroom, get him tuckered out at night, and then just hold out when he starts barking. It sounds like he just wants attention - if he learns he's not going to get any when he's barking, then he'll eventually stop.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am now dealing with this problem. Bentley slept in his crate with no problem. Notice the past tense. Just within the last couple of days he has discovered he can bark and he's like an opera singer that just discovered his voice and wants the entire world to hear it!
I've just started trying to teach "quiet" because up until now it wasn't an issue but "quiet" doesn't seem to be his forte. He has started barking at everything when he's outside, Ky, birds, leaves, wind, you get the picture. Yesterday he started doing it inside too. His bark is *loud* and *shrill*, it makes us all jump! He seems to love the sound of it though :doh:
Before bed last night we went through the nightly routine of training and a good walk then play time with Ky to wear him out. As usual he fell asleep in the living room so I picked him up like a wet noodle and put him in the crate. We do this every night. Last night he decided to serenade us with his barking. I don't think I slept more than an hour total. Even Ky went into the other room and I swear she kicked the door closed because it actually slammed!
This morning he took a 2 hour nap and when he woke up he started his serenade again. It's almost like he's smiling while he's barking! We start classes tomorrow YAY! But any suggestions so I can get some sleep tonight?
He loves his crate, it's like his den. Only the front is open all other sides are covered. He has his mamas blanket and a couple of toys + a frozen rag to chew on.
Help...please.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I would personally put his crate somewhere else.
Jax has never had his crate near us except when we are away and it is the only option. When this happens we don't get any sleep. I think it ticks him off so bad that he can see us but he is stuck behind bars. 
I just posted a thread abut Jax being 5 months and we have started to leave his crate door open at night. However, we have never let him up on furniture so we don't have the issue of him jumping up on us. I did have a problem at first with him sitting at my face and barking. 
I then bought a pillow specifically for him and put it beside my bed. He knows this is his place to lie and since i have done that he doesn't bark at me anymore he goes to the pillow and sleeps.
I hope you figure out what works for you!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, his crate is as far away as it can be without being outside (and last night that was a consideration j/k)
The problem is, I don't want to go to him while he's barking because that's a reward. I decided to wait him out because after all he's a tiny lil pup so he can't keep it up forever...right? Wrong! He's sleeping like a baby right now and it's taking all of my self control to not go over and bark in his ear! Childish, yes, but I'm exhausted!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

It's funny...I've always heard that Goldens aren't big barkers. HA!! I read about so many barking Goldens on the forum...and I have one of my very own! We have chickens, and Aspen's favorite hobby of all time is to stand next to the chicken run and bark her head off. She never gets tired of it. Most fun ever!

I have no idea what to tell you about barking in the middle of the night, though. We've never dealt with that. I wonder what is triggering it? And why Milo isn't sleeping through the night better? I wouldn't be happy either, if that were going on in my bedroom. I agree with others...I think he needs to be back in his crate. Even if he barks...he'll eventually learn that he doesn't get to come out just because he's barking.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My adult GR's didn't bark like this. If I wasn't so darn tired it would be cute. Since he discovered his voice he will be playing then suddenly just look at a toy and start barking at it. 
Your poor chickens! LOL The bark is so shrill sounding it's a wonder the chickens don't pack their bags


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

We couldn't figure it out either. Jax had slept through the night with no problems since 7 weeks when we got him then all of the sudden at 4 months we were getting woken up 2- times a night with his barking. Often we would think Hmmm, he has to pee, so we would let him out and take him outside and he would either Lay down before getting out the door or lay down once we got him outside. SO frustrating. Then I noticed if I let him be after opening the door, he would run to his big pillow and lie there. 
That's when I started to progressively let him sleep out of the cage. We are fortunate that we can shut every door in the house so he is only able to access the living room, kitchen hallway and out bedroom. 
I think they just want independance. Jax seems perfect these days since I have givin him more trust.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

I think there's lots of good suggestions here. Another might be to consider if there's anything that sets him off that you don't notice: neighbors have a crying baby who wakes up in the night, truck going by (that sounds louder at night) or other sounds/smells that a dog would notice and not be sure of, whereas we would not. I used to notice that Arthur would get up "needing to pee" when he heard the downstairs neighbor get up wish, and slide a closet door or something with a noise so soft it would never wake us.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I think I have a plan. It seems that he's just barking because it's new & exciting to him. I'm going to try to teach him the same way I've taught my adult dogs not to bark, by teaching "speak" then I can teach "quiet".
I have given Bentley a pass because he's a puppy and class starts tomorrow, but no more bark passes.
He's smart enough to learn something from Ky in a nanosecond and I taught him, sit, shake, down ect. There's no reason he can't learn quite too. I think those puppy eyes put a spell on me


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Milo is adorable. Love the pictures you posted. I do not have much advice on how to stop the barking. I can only say that we have never crated Max, and barking has never been a problem. At night he starts on our bed, but always gets down and sleeps on the floor in the bathroom.


----------



## Diogi (Aug 15, 2012)

I take Diogi out for walk/run almost every night. He gets to play with my neighbor's dog daily. We also play with him in our yard daily as well. Between all those activities, he sleeps soundly through the night. 

Some of you mentioned that Milo is too young to run. My Diogi runs with me sometimes, is that harmful? At what age should I let him jog with me?

Thanks,


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of you mentioned that Milo is too young to run. My Diogi runs with me sometimes, is that harmful? At what age should I let him jog with me?

Thanks,[/QUOTE]


I agree, I am interested too. Jax runs a short distance with my husband. He absolutley loves it. Maybe once every other day or even less then that. He has been trying to get us to run with him since he was just weeks old. now at 5 months we let him burn off that energy every so often. he loves coming home to an ice cube with kibble after!


----------

